# Pre pack your pipe



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do any of the pipe smokers here pre pack their pipe for either taking a walk or a drive in the car? I usually do for the car and lots of times have the tobacco sort of spill out on me. 
Anyway, I came across a great little gadget at my work called the finger cot.
It's a small round latex tube that fits over the ends of your fingers but fits really nice over the bowl of my pipes. Maybe someone has already seen these so hope this is not a repeat.

I'll post some pics when I get back in town.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I use one of the little metal wind caps to keep the tobacco in when carrying it around, works great.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I prepack for the car only. If I'm going to be walking around I just dry out the baccy and put it in a pouch.

I know the latex fingers you speak of, that would work well. Personally I pack the bowl and then secure the tobacco in place with one of those windcaps - they work great.

Edit - Beaten to it by pugsley!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I just use a little piece of paper towel or toilet paper to hold the tobacco in.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a point to make ... a well packed "filled" pipe will not dribble any baccy, you can turn it upside down and shake it around and it should be fine. The Frank method will provide such a solid plug.

That being said ... the best laid plans of mice and men etc etc. Too often I've spilled a pre-filled bowl, scattering precious baccy around vehicle, pocket, briefcase, driveway, ad nauseum. I just try to be careful :bawling:


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I just stick it in my pocket, baccy never falls out. 

Speaking of sticking it in your pocket, anyone else getting "old guy pocket" as a result of pipe smoking. I've got boxes of matches, pouches of tobacco, pipe tool, lighter, pocket knife, spare pipe, sometimes a second pouch of baccy. Right now the weather is cool so I have more pockets but what do you do in the warm weather?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

stoked said:


> I just stick it in my pocket, baccy never falls out.
> 
> Speaking of sticking it in your pocket, anyone else getting "old guy pocket" as a result of pipe smoking. I've got boxes of matches, pouches of tobacco, pipe tool, lighter, pocket knife, spare pipe, sometimes a second pouch of baccy. Right now the weather is cool so I have more pockets but what do you do in the warm weather?


I use a small (2) pipe purse, hidden in my briefcase during work days. Keeps the pipe from being bounced around and holds all the gear.

When I was out in the far-away-east last month, I used a fanny pack. Worked great, the entire pipe purse went into it. When I had to ditch it, I just unclipped it and handed it to my driver/security dude who also did a good job ventilating the boss's car after I got through smoking Escudo in it :madgrin:


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Good call RJ,

I also saw some pipe holsters on a website somewhere. Might be good to clip on beside the cell phone. It would definately lighten up the pockets a little.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Just a point to make ... a well packed "filled" pipe will not dribble any baccy, you can turn it upside down and shake it around and it should be fine. The Frank method will provide such a solid plug.
> 
> That being said ... the best laid plans of mice and men etc etc. Too often I've spilled a pre-filled bowl, scattering precious baccy around vehicle, pocket, briefcase, driveway, ad nauseum. I just try to be careful :bawling:


I have never professed to being the best at packing a pipe, I get by so I'll leave it at that lol. These seemed to be a good idea if you just wanted to stick a pipe in your pocket and forget about it spilling any. Seems simple and straight forward is all. Also keeps moisture out as well.

Just thought I'd mention them that's all.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

stoked said:


> Right now the weather is cool so I have more pockets but what do you do in the warm weather?


I've been carrying a backpack for twenty years now, so I no longer have this problem. Giving up jacket pockets when warm weather hit used to be traumatic!


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> I use one of the little metal wind caps to keep the tobacco in when carrying it around, works great.


Yep, me too.

Actually have two of them, one 'normal' (as purchased), and another with the 'prongs' bent outward a bit to use on my wide 'pot' Stanwell, and a couple others with wider bowl diameters.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I've been carrying a backpack for twenty years now, so I no longer have this problem. Giving up jacket pockets when warm weather hit used to be traumatic!


I bought my wife a cool purse in Sturgis of 07....it clips onto your belt loops and is about 5x5" in size. They make em for men too. Kinda like a fanny pack but it wears low on your side like a pistol holster. Its an ok thing for us bikers but i dont know about the "suits" wearing them.


----------



## MTDuke (Dec 2, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Do any of the pipe smokers here pre pack their pipe for either taking a walk or a drive in the car? I usually do for the car and lots of times have the tobacco sort of spill out on me.
> Anyway, I came across a great little gadget at my work called the finger cot.
> It's a small round latex tube that fits over the ends of your fingers but fits really nice" over the bowl of my pipes. Maybe someone has already seen these so hope this is not a repeat.
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get back in town.


Yah, looks like a condom for umpa loompas. Out of 8 pipes so far I only have a couple that are worth more than 50$ but I dont think I could "skin" my pipe with one of those. I already get crap from friends about being pretentious smoking a pipe, cant imagine the ribbing I would get for putting a rubber on my pipe. "Ribbing" that is......Functional though, I'll give you that! Duke


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I do a quick charring light on prepacks I take in the vehicle. If I'm on foot I use a windcap


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Right now I smoking some FMOTT I pre-packed 4 days ago and forgot about. I never had such a good smoke out of FMOTT. 
What do you think is going on?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Right now I smoking some FMOTT I pre-packed 4 days ago and forgot about. I never had such a good smoke out of FMOTT.
> What do you think is going on?


Don't know but some of my better smokes have come from pipes packed the day before.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Right now I smoking some FMOTT I pre-packed 4 days ago and forgot about. I never had such a good smoke out of FMOTT.
> What do you think is going on?


Maybe just aerating the tobacco with oxygen has made it a little smoother and more aromatic/flavorful, like wine?


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Supposing you have already had a few puffs from your pipe and it is still glowing but you want to continue later: The windprotectors won't help much and a latex "condom" would probably burn. Are there caps you could buy from somewhere? (I've never found any)


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been using a coin on my hot pipes.
Penny, Nickle or Dime depending on the bowl.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

That could work, but supposedly if you wanted to slip the pipe into your pocket?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

juni said:


> That could work, but supposedly if you wanted to slip the pipe into your pocket?


If you cover the bowl with your palm (without getting it roasted) for a minute or two, the fire will go out from lack of air. Then just slip it into an available pocket or nook or cranny.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

stoked said:


> ...Speaking of sticking it in your pocket, anyone else getting "old guy pocket" as a result of pipe smoking...


 Occupational hazard, isn't it? I do love a slightly oversized or gussetted pocket to handle the leather 3-pipe carrier but a Carhartt jacket pocket does fine if old smoke smell doesn't bother you. I also favor work pants with a screwdriver leg-sidepocket for a cob.

When I fill a pipe and stick it in my pocket for later it hangs together fine. The Mad Hatter char-tamp-carry method works for me, too.


----------

